# Mac's Interrupt button



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

The older Macs used to have an interrupt button. Upon pressing this, you were dropped into the built-in disassembler, unless you had another disassembler installed. Having not had a Mac for a bit (a situation which I want to rectify), I was wondering if anyone knows if the Mac still has these features...the interrrupt button and the built-in disassembler.
Also, I have used a program, back in the days, called MacNosy and The Debugger. These were great. I have been in contact with the creator of these programs. He has informed me he has no plans for supporting OS X. So, does anyone know of anything that comes close, for use on the Mac and OS X. 
In addition, does anyone know of something as good for use with Windows (current versions of the OS, of course).

Thanks.


----------

